# Mechanical Engineering Handbook (Materials



## هانى شرف الدين (10 فبراير 2008)

Lehman, R.L.; et. al. “Materials”
Mechanical Engineering Handbook
Ed. Frank Kreith
Boca Raton: CRC Press LLC, 1999​

[Metals .............................................................................12-1
Introduction — Nature and Properties of Pure Metals •
Principles of Alloying and Casting • Strength and Deformation,
Fracture Toughness • Mechanical Forming • Solute,
Dispersion, and Precipitation Strengthening and Heat
Treatment • Strengthening of Steels and Steel Heat Treatment
• Fatigue • High-Temperature Effects — Creep and Stress
Rupture • Corrosion and Environmental Effects • Metal Surface
Treatments
12.2 Polymers.......................................................................12-20
Introduction • Thermoplastic Polymers • Thermosetting
Polymers • Laminated Polymer Structures • Foam and Cellular
Polymers • Elastomers
12.3 Adhesives .....................................................................12-34
Introduction • Advantages and Limitations of Use • Classes of
Adhesives • Performance of Adhesives
12.4 Wood ............................................................................12-44
Definition • Composition • Mechanical Properties • Decay
Resistance • Composites
12.5 Portland Cement Concrete...........................................12-47
Introduction • Fresh Concrete Properties • Hardened Concrete
Properties • Concrete Ingredients • Proportioning Normal
Concrete Mixtures • Mixing, Transporting, and Placing
Concrete • Curing • Durability • Related Standards and
Specifications
12.6 Composites ...................................................................12-64
Introduction • Polymer Matrix Composites • Metal Matrix
Composites • Ceramic Matrix Composites • Carbon–Carbon
Composites
12.7 Ceramics and Glass......................................................12-85
Traditional Ceramics • Advanced Ceramics • Traditional
Glasses • Specialty Glasses • Glass • Ceramics​]


----------



## المهندس جلال (11 فبراير 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذه الكتب القيمة التي تقدمها لنا باستمرار


----------



## الأمير أمير (17 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس هانى وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك وان شاء الله أراك بكل خير


----------



## london_boy (19 فبراير 2008)

thanx alot's


----------



## م نادر خليل (19 فبراير 2008)

*جزاك الله كل خير*

جزاك الله كل خير و جعله في ميزان حساناتك


----------



## ibrahim1hj (19 فبراير 2008)

شكرا عالكتاب و اتمنى دايما لا حد يبخل من الزملاء لإيصال المعلومة للجميع و ليستفيد الجميع , و جزاك الله خيرا يا أخ هاني , مع أمنياتي لكل الزملاء بالتوفيق و الرقي,


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (25 فبراير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووور
حبيبي 
ومنتظرين اكتر


----------



## EMADAALL (30 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## GeoOo (9 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور أخى الكريم و نتمنى المزيد من العطاء


----------



## حافظ خديم الله (31 مارس 2011)

*جزاك الله خير**ا*


----------



## ج.ناردين (7 أبريل 2011)

رائع
شكراً لك
دمت بخير


----------

